# Brittanys ... hyper??



## MikeK02048 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi,

We're considering adding a Brittany pup to our family of me, my wife, my two 17 yr old boys and our 5 yr old neutered male Golden Retreiver. My wife was told by someone at work that Brittanys are too hyper to be a house dog and they demand an extrordinary amount of exercise. I understand that they are bred for hunting and are bird dogs, therefore they need an outlet for their natural desire for the outdoors. But our Golden was the same way. Walks and outdoor play seems to be good for him. Will daily walks and outdoor play be good enough for a Brittany as well, or will be making a mistake to get one?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

They are a high energy dog.. and they are like that until at least adulthood, but with an extensive amount of walks and runs, they should be fine. My friend has one, and even though he is "hyper", he is a wonderful dog and is eager to learn and loves playing! They also love to have a task given to them ie. working. But you always have to be one step ahead of them LOL.. But that goes for a lot of breeds.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

The Britneys I've known have all been very high energy. My guess is that the answer to your question would ultimately depend on the dog, but I would expect many long walks and lots of vigorous outdoor play to be necessary. To be sure you make the right decision I would recommend you spend some time with a reputable breeder and their dogs before making a commitment.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a Britt pup, 8 months. While this is the only Britt I've owned, and, in fact, the only dog I've ever owned as well, I can only draw on my experience.

When my DH and I were researching compatible breeds, the Brittany was on the top of our list. We contacted breeders, got references, and visited other Britt owners and their dogs to get a feel for the breed. We met 6 dogs in total, ranging from 4 months to 7 years in age. These dogs had energy, yes, but the owners all gave their dogs outlets to spend their energy in. One Britt was a finished show champion and also had titles in agility, and others went hunting with their owners, frequented dog parks, or went on long walks on their owner's large rural property. All of these dogs were well-mannered and calm in the house.

My DH and I live in a townhouse, and have only a very small backyard. To compensate, we have done three levels of obedience with our pup, have started pointing lessons with the local hunt club, and are now doing agility. We take her for 3 walks a day, totaling ~3 hours and ~10-12km each day. We frequent the local dog parks and let her run and play with other dogs. We feed at least one meal from a puzzle food dispensing toy, and use the other meal for the practice NILIF, obedience, attention exercises, and random fun tricks. 

With this regime, Libby is quite content to be calm indoors (though we do get the occasional case of the zoomies!), and is usually dozing on the couch by 8 PM.

So, hyper? Not necessarily... but ACTIVE. Playtime with another dog (assuming your golden likes to play!!!) and regular walks will probably be OK, but also be sure to get some good brain exercise in there daily as well!

Good luck!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I would say high energy, but not really hyper. I suppose they could turn hyper if you don't give them an appropriate outlet for their energy. A good daily walk, some fetch and some mental work daily would be enough. They seem to calm down once they hit adult. When you are looking into them, avoid a feild bred dog. Show bred dogs tend to a bit less demanding in the energy needs department. One of my uncles has had britts for . . . ever, I think they are great dogs and make awesome pets for active families. If anyone in your family is a jogger, or wants to be one, the britt would love that (once it is over a year old). Or running alongside a bike . . .


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

I agree, high energy but not hyper really. My boyfriend in highschool had one and he was a great dog but had a few issues like separation anxiety and barking if they left him alone. The one he had was a little terrier-like, very sensitive and lots of personality, but they really aim to please their owners whereas most terriers aim to please themselves lol...


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

A "hyper" dog, unless it has some kind of chemical imbalance, is usually just one that's just bored and under-exercised. It's certainly true that some dogs are harder to tire than others. If you have a working or herding or hunting breed, they need to work or herd or hunt or at least play hard. The picture of the majestic Irish setter lying in front of the fireplace is a tad misleading.

There is also a common misconception that a dog, alone in a big yard, will just naturally exercise himself. What is more likely is that he will lie in the sun all day or bark at the neighbors and wait for something interesting to happen. Most dogs, like most humans, are not good self-exercisers. They need company and activity.

My daughter's 2-year-old miniature schnauzer would probably be labeled "hyper" by the casual observer. His been with us for a week, running with Esther and Molly, and - at the end of the day - he is one mellow little guy.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

My previous dog that my ex still has is a Brittany. He isn't hyper. He's energetic I guess...not so much anymore at age 10, but when I think of hyper I imagine bouncing off the walls, running around, under foot, annoying, and he was never like that...my ex used to run with him in the mornings, otherwise he would spend a large part of the day in the yard watching birds (his choice) or laying on a chair in the living room watching birds. He did/still does love water and running through the creek behind the house we lived in.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Did you raise the Golden from his puppy stages? If so, I'd think a Brittany would have pretty similar energy levels to that of a Golden, in puppy/adolescent years.


----------



## julesh (Apr 27, 2008)

I just got a Brittany puppy, and people are actually amazed by how calm she is, but that's only in public. Once she's in a place she's familiar with, she does get a bit spazzy, but we are working on this. When she's exhausted from a long walk and plenty of outdoor play, she goes right to sleep when she gets in the house. Her parents are both hunters, but are completely mellow in the house. If you make sure your puppy gets enough exercise (mental and physical) outdoors, indoors you might end up with a couch potato!


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

> When you are looking into them, avoid a feild bred dog. Show bred dogs tend to a bit less demanding in the energy needs department.


Just wanted to point out that one of the coolest things about the Brittany breed is that they are the most dual-titled breed - show AND field. A well-bred Britt should be able to hunt in the field one day, and perform in the ring the next (after a bath!) Breeds like Goldens and Labs have large differences between "bench" and "field" lines with respect to temperament, size, etc. but this isn't so with well-bred Britts.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

There are still lines that go more one way than the other, but no, they are not extreme like some other breeds are. My uncles dogs have always been strictly field bred, they could probably do well in the ring, as form tends to follow function. However, I would say they are a bit different in energy level/instinct level than the britts I have met that come from more show lines.



Squeeker said:


> Just wanted to point out that one of the coolest things about the Brittany breed is that they are the most dual-titled breed - show AND field. A well-bred Britt should be able to hunt in the field one day, and perform in the ring the next (after a bath!) Breeds like Goldens and Labs have large differences between "bench" and "field" lines with respect to temperament, size, etc. but this isn't so with well-bred Britts.


----------

